# we need to survey a group of people who do not have problem debts.



## poconnor08 (26 Jul 2013)

Dear Forum Users,


My name is Patrick O'Connor and I am a psychology undergraduate at Queen's University in Belfast, Northern Ireland. I am working as a Research Assistant on a summer scholarship under Dr. Aidan Feeney, who is the Director of Education at the school of psychology.

We are carrying out research on the psychological effects of debt. Already we have surveyed a large sample of people with problem debts and now, in order to help us to understand the patterns observed in that sample, we need to survey a group of people who do not have problem debts. Our research focuses on the importance of emotions in the experience of debt, and one of its aims is to help debt advisors gain a better understanding of the emotional impact of debt upon their clients. 

The survey in which we are inviting you to participate has three parts. First, you will be asked to answer a short set of questions about your background. Second, you will be asked to think about how you would feel in a number of imaginary scenarios. In the third section we will ask you some questions about how you have felt recently. We estimate that completing the survey will take no more than 15 minutes of your time. 
When considering whether you would like to participate it is important that you know that all information is collected anonymously: because we don’t ask you to provide your name, you cannot be identified by your answers. People’s responses to the survey will only be seen by staff working on the project at Queen’s University Belfast. Should you have any queries about the research, please contact Dr. Aidan Feeney at the School of Psychology by email at a.feeney@qub.ac.uk. 

Note that because we are not collecting information about your identity we will not be able to remove your data from the survey. Please also note that ethical approval for this study has been granted by the School of Psychology, Queen’s University Belfast.
Here is the link for the questionnaire:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Dpg7pEv-5z4hJgUZmEiJ-HnFgmSvAJVFch9_KpsOAYs/viewform


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Jul 2013)

The mods have given permission for this post.


----------

